# Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??



## duck_68 (7. Oktober 2004)

.........


----------



## Greg (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

Eine Unterscheidung nur in hell und dunkel finde ich nicht  ausreichend.Da macht man es sich zu einfach.

Da gibt es meiner Meinung nach noch viel mehr wichtige Faktoren zu beachten.Temperatur,Jahreszeiten  ganz besonders wichtig: feeding factors (Nahrungsangebot).Krebse,Fische,Insekten. Dann noch viel mehr.


Das ist  etwas komplizierter.


cu


----------



## BIGFISH04 (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

also meiner Meinung nach wenn es um Shad- oder Blinkerfarben geht

klarem Wasser  > natürliche Farben  (grün,blau)
trüben Wasser  > grelle Farben   (rot,gelb)

Ob der Himmel bedeckt oder die Sonne scheint ist im Endeffekt egal. Es hängt nur von der Stimmung des Fisches ab ob er in Beißlaune ist oder nicht.

petri heil

bigfish04


----------



## Greg (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

Da kann ich dir schon nicht zustimmen  

Blau ist alles andere als natürlich und fällt extrem stark auf.Selbst bei Dunkelheit  und in großer Tiefe. 

Und Rot ist außer bei  sehr klarem Wasser sehr auffällig.Das wird als 1. als schwarz gesehen und ist recht dunkel.Weiß ist auffällig.

Meiner Meinung nach immer gut einsetzbar ist: braun!


Viele Farben (alle Holo und Ähnliches)  funktionieren übrigens nur  bei Sonnenschein  (Reflektion  gut).


----------



## Zanderseb (7. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

Also ich entscheide mich immer zwischen hellen und dunklen Ködern.

 Bei Sonnenschein und recht klarem Wasser haben sich 2 Farben als beste hervorgehoben.

 Braun und Cartreuse grün.

 Eine Farbe die immer ein Versuch wert ist ist Lachsfarben.

 Besonders im Klarem Wasser sind Transparente Köder mit Glitter oft sehr fängig.

 Und Rot zählt zu den dunklen Farben,die ich gern bei hellem Wetter oder klarem Wasser einsetze.

 Alles in allem sind aber der Experimentierfreudigkeiten in dieser hinsicht keine grenzen gesetzt.

 Mann sollte immer bedenken,wie viel Licht auf den Gewässergrund gelangt und danach seine Wahl der Farbe treffen.
 Ich angle lieber mit unaufälligen Ködern (graue Mäuse)
 die sich gerade in Überfischen Gewässern top machen.
 Meine Lieblingsfarben sind reinweiß; cartreuse grünLachsfarben; und braun.
 In der Elbe geht ein fluo-gelb oft auch nicht schlecht.

 Aber testet selbst...macht irre vile Spaß es selbst zu entdecken was wo wann beser geht...#6


----------



## catch-company (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

Also grundsätzlich richte ich mich auch nach den Grundregeln:

1. klares Wasser-helles Wetter --> dunkle Köder
2. trübes Wasser-dunkles Wetter --> helle Köder

Ich habe allerdings dieses Jahr etwas experimentiert und auch bei trübstem Wasser mit gedeckten Farben fantastisch gefangen.
Ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor ist zudem die Motivation und Überzeugung des Anglers. Einen Köder in den man sein Vertrauen steckt führt man viel konzentrierter als einen bei dem eher skeptisch ist und in Folge dessen wird auch der Fangerfolg sowohl positiv als auch negativ beeinflusst!

Grüße

Robert vom Catch-Company Team


----------



## taildancer (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

Ich hab mal nichts angeklickt!denn nach meiner erfahrung ist alles möglich!
Hab schon mit fluo-gelb bei sonnenschein und  klarem wasser gefangen und umgekehrt usw.!
allerdings glaub ich,dass natürlichere köder bei klarem wasser beser gehen!


----------



## **bass** (8. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

habe auch nichts angeklickt da ich fast ausschliesslich mit naturimitationen (d.h. barsch,weisfisch,kaulbarsch...) angele ob nun heller, dunkeler himmel, regen, schnee oder sonst was
ich setze die grellen fast ausschliesslich dann ein wenn gar nichts geht da meiner meinung die fische eher aus aggression grelle köder angreifen.
fing auch schon bei brauner suppe mit braunen ködern. da ich oft so überlege wenn z.B. das wasser braun ist sehen die köderfische auch braun aus und nicht chartreuseglitter.

jedoch behaupte ich nicht dass schockfarben nicht fangen, vor allem wenn die fische nicht jagen. bei den schockfarben bevorzuge ich rot und chartreuse.

am besten du probierst selber denn die fische reagieren in vielen gewässern einfach unterschiedlich.


----------



## Adrian* (22. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

also ich paß die köderfarbe eher nach dem beuteschema der räuber an!
also bei uns im see fressen die hechte hauptsächlich nur felchen und rotaugen also nehm ich meistens silbrige oder weiße gummifische....beim barsch angeln mit kleinen turbotails ist die farbe scheiß egal die beißen auf alles was bunt ist und sich bewegt.....


----------



## toddy (27. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

Hatte heute in sehr trübem Wasser (kanal) bei Sonnenschein wieder erfolg auf weissen Kopyto mit schwarzem Rücken!
In diesem Gewässer ist Weiß immer TOP!!
Das WEtter war zu dem Zeitpunkt noch hell u sonnig!! (16 Uhr)
War mein bisher grösster Zander auf Gummi!  --83cm--5008gr--

Weiß is meine empfehlung für alle lebenslagen,denn so sieht man meist ein angeschlagenes Rotauge Laube etc.


----------



## til (28. Oktober 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

Sehr bewährt hat sich bei mir auch die Regel, die Köderfarbe der Farbe des Wassers anzupassen. Also Grün/Gelbe Köder in grünlichem Wasser. Bei Torfwasser Rote und Orange Köder.


----------



## Reisender (18. November 2004)

*AW: Welche Farbe bei welchem Wetter??*

sorry!!!!!


*ErnyC  * bitte melden!!!!


----------

